# Covid: verso l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 18. Pronte multe.



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.

Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.

*FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.


Dalle mie parti ormai si conoscono nomi, cognomi e pure nickname dei no vax.
Sono i cittadini pro vax per primi quelli che stanno isolando i no vax.

La propaganda ha ottenuto il suo fine.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.



Sei mesi e rotti (se non due anni, ma lasciamo perdere) di premeditata distruzione psicosociale del paese. Adesso mettono l'obbligo, con il 95% di vaccinati.

Adesso che la tensione è arrivata al punto di farci odiare gli uni con gli altri, distraendoci da altro, prendono la decisione. Adesso.

Che maledetti. Roba che il processo di Norimberga dovrebbe essere una bevuta tra amici.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

ora ci sono due opzioni:

-qualcosa o qualcuno fa saltare i piani da febbraio

-arriva la resa finale e a fine marzo si prendono i meriti a fine inverno dell'ovvio calo stagionale con la primavera


certo è che sentire il ministro della Salute britannico non voler prendere ulteriori restrizioni un giorno fa e qui invece che fanno a gara ad essere la nazione con più restrizioni del continente fa riflettere.

chissà cosa sarebbe accaduto in Regno Unito con questo tipo di persone, sarebbero stati in lockdown quasi perenne


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

provo disperazione....mi sento obbligato a farmi stuprare


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ora ci sono due opzioni:
> 
> -qualcosa o qualcuno fa saltare i piani da febbraio
> 
> ...


Te lo ricordi l'ipse dixit di mai dire gol?
Facessero uno speciale sul covid sai che risate?


----------



## emamilan99 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.


L'obbligo andava messo 1 anno fa per i cittadini sopra i 40/50 anni. Basta toccare i giovani che non rischiano nulla!!
ps ho 22 anni e son vaccinato


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

Si partirà con le multe, si finirà col TSO.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> provo disperazione....mi sento obbligato a farmi stuprare


da alcuni giorni c'è una petizione internazionale da firmare, per quel che può servire.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Gennaio 2022)

olio di ricino levati


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Gennaio 2022)

Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.

Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.

Io ho visto ragazzi di 11 anni con la saturazione a 85% e chi ha dimesticheza con la materia sa a cosa mi riferisco. Ho visto genitori impotenti davanti a febbri a 40 che per giorni non si placavano e respirazione stentata.
Un genitore non vorrebbe mai sopravvivere alla morte di un figlio, credetemi se non siete padri o madri. Alcuni pensano che non toccherà mai a loro e che i ragazzi non corrono alcun rischio. Io me lo auguro per tutti. Ma ho già visto troppa sofferenza, vera, dentro e fuori gli ospedali.

Ci tengo a sottolineare che sono stato pronto a perdere la mia libertà per difendere la libertà di altri. Lotterei ancora per difendere la libertà di pensiero di chi NON la pensa come me. 

Non parlo a sproposito. Non sono un fanatico, nè un uomo schiavo dei social, della tv o dei mezzi di comuncazione di massa: leggo in lingue straniere l'informazione, come molti di voi, so valutare con la mia testa i dati e se esemplifico è solo per amore della sintesi, non perchè sia superficiale. Ho girato il mondo e lavorato all'estero. Non credo di essere sprovveduto. Ciò che esprimo sulla salute è dettato unicamente dall'amore per i più deboli, non di certo per contrappormi ad altri uomini che hanno idee che valgono sicuramente le mie anche se diverse.

Scrivo questo, sinceramente, con il cuore in mano, come su suol dire, per spiegare al alcuni il punto di vista di altri. Al tempo stesso - perdonerete il leggero OT - mi cheido anche perchè lo stesso ardore non lo trovo su altri temi di libertà.

Viviamo in uno stato che permette a un’organizzazione religiosa di fare adepti tra i bambini appena nati includendoli in rituali - che nulla hanno a che fare con la fede - con implicazioni sociali / di discriminazione per gli altri. La libertà qui chi la ha difesa? Chi la difende? Dove sono i paladini? Perchè si è fatto finta di non vedere ? Perchè ci deve essere un'organizzazione egemone di stampo pseudo-religioso che influenza la vita politica? Per anni si è dovuta combattere la discriminazione. E io c'ero. ci sono. Dove sono gli altri? Chi é stato in piazza per avere uno stato veramente laico, dove tutti sono trattati con gli stessi diritti / doveri e non c'è una confessione che è più 'bella' delle altre?

Nella chiamata alle armi e il servizio di leva obbligatorio per una bandiera, un ideale, dove era la libertà? Fino agli anni '80 in Italia c'è chi ha trascorso anche tre anni in carcere in mezzo a delinquenti comuni perchè obiettore di coscienza. Leva abolita nel 2005. Dove erano gli uomini di 'destra' per tutti quegli anni? Quella non era libertà? Chi di voi ha manifestato o scritto in prima persona per denunciare di voi?

Dov'è la libertà di scelta se vivere o morire per scelte mediche? Dove sono i paladini da tastiera per queste tematiche? Anche questa è libertà. 

Purtroppo credo che molti - non tutti voglio augurarmi - siano paladini delle cause che interessano solo direttamente.

Estremismi di destra o sinistra hanno sempre limitato le libertà. per questo io sventolo con fierezza una bandiera che non ha colore, non ha confini. Mi interessa e mi impegno concretamente affinchè le persone siano il più sane possibile, godano la vita, siano nella condizioni di muoversi liberamente, diminuendo il più possibile le % di contagio e morte. Cose concrete. Il resto, come le ideologie, lo lascio a chi vuole accapigliarsi per nulla.

La libertà non ha colore, deve rispettare il benessere di tutti, e tutti dovrebbero pensare al benessere del prossimo oltre che al proprio. Mi auguro che la variante Omicron sia una delle ultime e come la storia dimostra nel giro di altri 12 mesi il COVID prenda la sua parabola endemica. Auguro a tutti salute, la più florida possibile e serenità. difendete anche la salute del prossimo, nel modo che volete, ma dimosrate che ci siamo elevati. La storia, come la matematica non mentono. Sono gli uomini che lo fanno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *certo è che sentire il ministro della Salute britannico non voler prendere ulteriori restrizioni un giorno fa e qui invece che fanno a gara ad essere la nazione con più restrizioni del continente fa riflettere.*



Perchè siamo governati da completi imbecilli.
E i nostri "fratelli" e "sorelle" che si chinano sempre e comunque a 90° sono ancora più imbecilli dei nostri politici,il che è tutto dire.


----------



## Mika (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> provo disperazione....mi sento obbligato a farmi stuprare


Tutta la mia famiglia ha il covid-19 (e dai sintomi mi pare per fortuna sia Omicron) solo che a mio padre è arrivata la sciatica e il problema di mio padre che mi sta facendo passare le notte in bianco è proprio la sciatica (siamo al secondo giorno di antinfiammatorio) ogni giorno però migliora. Lui mi dice che a parte un poco di mal di gola e la bocca amare (sintomi che abbiamo tutti in casa, mia madre ora ha il mal di stomaco) se non avesse la sciatica starebbe bene. Solo che la mattina è un incubo perché fino a che fa effetto l'antinfiammatorio è un inferno solo per riuscire a vestirlo. Diciamo che ad oggi ci sta andando di lusso, ma solo domani il medico di famiglia torna dalle ferie e ci manda l'ASL a casa per i tamponi di controllo, e ci dara le pastiglie specializzate per lo stomaco e tosse specifica.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

in tanti paesi europei ogni fine settimana vanno in piazza, anche oggi tante mazzate in Olanda
e pure lì la gran parte è vaccinata, non è quello il punto
non vedo manifestazioni organizzate da Fratelli d'Italia, è grave
già da quando brunetta faceva certi discorsi e le carogne pd hanno pubblicato quel post social andavano serrate le fila.
avevi il periodo di feste a disposizione, oggi sarebbe stato l'ideale portare a Roma tanta gente
invece sembra abbiano paura di sfidare il governo sulla questione vaccinale


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> provo disperazione....mi sento obbligato a farmi stuprare



Non iniziare a fasciarti la testa.
Anche se la direzione sembra essere questa,vedremo il 5 gennaio cosa partoriranno questi inetti.

Se hanno ancora un briciolo di materia grigia,faranno qualcosa per arginare il riempimento delle TI (ad opera degli over 70).
Se non ne hanno (ammesso l'abbiano mai avuta),potrebbe comunque succedere di tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

I più perspicaci comunque lo avevano intuito già dal discorso di fine anno del presidente .
Quel 'grazie a chi si è fidato della scienza' e la tirata di orecchie per lo 'spreco' del vaccino sono state due stilettate mica da ridere .


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.



Tutto come ampiamente previsto.


----------



## Prealpi (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si partirà con le multe, si finirà col TSO.


Non ritengo la multa legittima perciò non la pagherò


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non iniziare a fasciarti la testa.
> Anche se la direzione sembra essere questa,vedremo il 5 gennaio cosa partoriranno questi inetti.
> 
> Se hanno ancora un briciolo di materia grigia,faranno qualcosa per arginare il riempimento delle TI (ad opera degli over 70).
> Se non ne hanno (ammesso l'abbiano mai avuta),potrebbe comunque succedere di tutto.


ho visto e vissuto cose brutte: l'idea di poterle vivere in prima persona mi porta allo sconforto totale e mi tormenta


----------



## __king george__ (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.


non capisco a livello pratico come si svolgerebbe questa cosa

obbligo e chi non risulta vaccinato avrà una multa da pagare? e che cambia? la maggioranza la pagherà (se le cifre sono quelle che leggo) e chi non ha soldi non la paghera..come non paga quelle normali peraltro

o intendono che per lavorare non ci sarà piu il sistema tamponi? in quel caso allora si...ma ci sarà comunque una fetta che non si vaccinerà

da come si legge a volte sembra che ti verranno a prendere a casa con la siringa mentre 2 ti tengono..dai..  

credo che chi è disposto a non vaccinarsi a costo di vivere in una maniera diciamo "complicata" non si vaccinerà,,,


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque stiamo andando verso un'incredibile cinesizzazione dell'occidente. Incredibile. Non ci avrei scommesso un centesimo, fino alla data X spartiacque e simbolica del 31.12.2019


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Te lo ricordi l'ipse dixit di mai dire gol?
> Facessero uno speciale sul covid sai che risate?


quello che sta facendo Draghi è praticamente lo stesso di Xi Jinping quando ha fatto la conferenza dichiarando di aver vinto il covid.
mentire sapendo di mentire, solo per la pienezza di se stessi e consapevoli di non avere la stampa ad impallinarti


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non capisco a livello pratico come si svolgerebbe questa cosa
> 
> obbligo e chi non risulta vaccinato avrà una multa da pagare? e che cambia? la maggioranza la pagherà (se le cifre sono quelle che leggo) e chi non ha soldi non la paghera..come non paga quelle normali peraltro
> 
> ...


Ti tolgono la vita .
Se non puoi lavorare ,uscire, stare con gli altri, fare sport ,ecc ecc che fai?
Casa, chiesa e spesa?
Sabato la spesa, il giorno dopo in chiesa...
Sei un po nervoso un motivo ci sarà.
Cantava ligabue.
Vivo,morto o x ?

La multa forse è l'ultimo dei problemi ,il dramma è far sentire una persona un delinquente.
Uno che non può partecipare alla vita della comunità.


----------



## Prealpi (2 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non capisco a livello pratico come si svolgerebbe questa cosa
> 
> obbligo e chi non risulta vaccinato avrà una multa da pagare? e che cambia? la maggioranza la pagherà (se le cifre sono quelle che leggo) e chi non ha soldi non la paghera..come non paga quelle normali peraltro
> 
> ...


Se tu stato mi impedisci di lavorare impedendomi di mantenere la mia famiglia, sarai tu stesso a provvedere


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> *non capisco a livello pratico come si svolgerebbe questa cosa*
> 
> obbligo e chi non risulta vaccinato avrà una multa da pagare? e che cambia? la maggioranza la pagherà (se le cifre sono quelle che leggo) e chi non ha soldi non la paghera..come non paga quelle normali peraltro
> 
> ...


perchè non esistono precedenti occidentali sugli adulti, come detto ieri vogliono essere loro l'avanguardia
per i bambini l'obbligo vaccinale è una multa da 100 a 500 euro, niente nido e materna ma tutto il resto senza problemi
e sono anni che si vantano di tale obbligo facilmente aggirabile


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Se tu stato mi impedisci di lavorare impedendomi di mantenere la mia famiglia, sarai tu stesso a provvedere


Magari loro pretenderanno anche un multina da pagargli,dopo averti buttato fuori dal lavoro,cinema,ristoranti,bar,teatri ecc.ecc


----------



## Prealpi (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Magari loro pretenderanno anche un multina da pagargli,dopo averti buttato fuori dal lavoro,cinema,ristoranti,bar,teatri ecc.ecc


Una multa che è illegittima, voglio proprio vedere se c'è un solo giudice che mi dà torto


----------



## raducioiu (2 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> provo disperazione....mi sento obbligato a farmi stuprare


Ti capisco.
Spero di non morire né subito né nei prossimi mesi come accaduto ad altri e allo stesso modo di non avere eventi avversi gravi. Altro non posso fare o sperare ormai.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Se tu stato mi impedisci di lavorare impedendomi di mantenere la mia famiglia, sarai tu stesso a provvedere


a meno che i grillini non arrivino ad accettare di subordinare il reddito di cittadinanza alla vaccinazione


----------



## Prealpi (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a meno che i grillini non arrivino ad accettare di subordinare il reddito di cittadinanza alla vaccinazione


Ma,non vedo come potrebbero,visto che per prendere il sussidio non devi uscire di casa, perciò voglio proprio vedere cosa si inventano


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Una multa che è illegittima, voglio proprio vedere se c'è un solo giudice che mi dà torto


È illegittima fin quando non diventa legge. 
Dal momento in cui diventa legge poi c'è chi vigila e chi la fa applicare.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Una multa che è illegittima, voglio proprio vedere se c'è un solo giudice che mi dà torto



Non ci sperare troppo  
Basta guardare cosa hanno fatto i giudici con il greenpass,supergreenpass,megagreenpass,lockdown vari,dcpm...che hanno fatto ? Bravo,NULLA.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Ti capisco.
> Spero di non morire né subito né nei prossimi mesi come accaduto ad altri e allo stesso modo di non avere eventi avversi gravi. Altro non posso fare o sperare ormai.


a questo punto tutte le persone non vaccinate dovrebbero fare esami specifici, per scoprire eventuali problemi di salute di cui non sono a conoscenza perchè non tutti i problemi di salute sono evidenti purtroppo.
non solo per avere l'esenzione eventualmente, ma per se stessi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in tanti paesi europei ogni fine settimana vanno in piazza, anche oggi tante mazzate in Olanda
> e pure lì la gran parte è vaccinata, non è quello il punto
> non vedo manifestazioni organizzate da Fratelli d'Italia, è grave
> già da quando brunetta faceva certi discorsi e le carogne pd hanno pubblicato quel post social andavano serrate le fila.
> ...


Abbiamo un'opposizione che appena ha sentito il nome di Draghi se l'è fatta addosso, con la Meloni che non l'ha appoggiato perché già c'erano abbastanza "attori" per far sì che avesse luogo la sceneggiatura e, quindi, ne ha approfittato per recitare la parte dell'unica (finta) oppositrice. Che poi, FDI è formata da gente come La Russa e Santanchè (che difendeva il governo Monti). Era facile andare contro l'inetto Conte, con Salvini prima che minacciava la caduta del governo per ogni minima cavolata che faceva (non rimpiango Conte sia chiaro). Ora dove sono questi """salvatori""" di fronte a queste leggi perfino peggiori rispetto a quelle partorite dal Conte-bis?


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a questo punto tutte le persone non vaccinate dovrebbero fare esami specifici, per scoprire eventuali problemi di salute di cui non sono a conoscenza perchè non tutti i problemi di salute sono evidenti purtroppo.
> non solo per avere l'esenzione eventualmente, ma per se stessi


Finalmente un consiglio sensato. 
Bravo .


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Tutta la mia famiglia ha il covid-19 (e dai sintomi mi pare per fortuna sia Omicron) solo che a mio padre è arrivata la sciatica e il problema di mio padre che mi sta facendo passare le notte in bianco è proprio la sciatica (siamo al secondo giorno di antinfiammatorio) ogni giorno però migliora. Lui mi dice che a parte un poco di mal di gola e la bocca amare (sintomi che abbiamo tutti in casa, mia madre ora ha il mal di stomaco) se non avesse la sciatica starebbe bene. Solo che la mattina è un incubo perché fino a che fa effetto l'antinfiammatorio è un inferno solo per riuscire a vestirlo. Diciamo che ad oggi ci sta andando di lusso, ma solo domani il medico di famiglia torna dalle ferie e ci manda l'ASL a casa per i tamponi di controllo, e ci dara le pastiglie specializzate per lo stomaco e tosse specifica.



Hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Ti faccio i migliori auguri di pronta guarigione, per te e la tua famiglia. Come già scritto non è importante la strada che segui ma che tu possa sentire la vicinanza di chi ti vuole bene e che la salute ritorni, insieme a giorni sereni da passare spensierati ni cose più leggere come tifare la squadra del cuore.


----------



## raducioiu (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> a questo punto tutte le persone non vaccinate dovrebbero fare esami specifici, per scoprire eventuali problemi di salute di cui non sono a conoscenza.
> non solo per avere l'esenzione eventualmente


Sì, già in generale mi ha sempre stupido vedere che la gente si vaccinava senza controlli preventivi.
Però alla fine è quasi impossibile ottenere l'esenzione e credo anche i dottori abbiano ormai timore a rilasciarne. Ormai qualsiasi cosa dici o fai che non sia ciecamente filo-vaccinista rischi di essere addidato, messo alla berlina e rovinato.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Fai leggere a tutti, tu che invece sei con la schina dritta, in quali modi hai difeso la libertà fin'ora?
> Processi? Quanti? Quali diritti hai difeso? in quali sedi?
> 
> Credimi, non ho fratelli che ragionano come te, che donano dell' ********* a prescindere sensa conoscere storie personali e vissuto.
> ...



Grazie caro,ma è la verità.
Un popolo che accetta di buon grado qualunque baggianata pronunciata dai loro rappresentanti,senza neanche fiatare,proprio a subire in silenzio,come può essere definito ?

Strano,perchè fino ad 1 minuto fa gli imbecilli,per la stragrande maggioranza delle persone,erano quelli che,per un motivo o per un altro, non si volevano vaccinare.
Dare dell'********* ad una determinata categoria è qualcosa di assolutamente fondamentale,così come prenderli costantemente per il cù,mentre dare dell'********* ad un'altra categoria invece è da condannare all'istante.
Mi sembra giusto,del resto in Itali si fanno sempre figli e figliastri


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.
> 
> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.
> 
> ...



Perdonami, amico.

Apprezzo quello che scrivi, e si intuisce che stai dalla parte di una persona perbene e non un fanatico. L'ideale di fondo lo condivido pure.

Però purtroppo la completa libertà non è possibile in una civiltà, e onestamente adesso, nonostante possa sembrare altrettanto giusto per proteggere la gente, non si possono equiparare soppressioni di libertà come il servizio militare o il battesimo con quello che stiamo sperimentando.

Il servizio militare è (stato) una richiesta tradizionale della patria per difenderci, ma anche e soprattutto per insegnare alle persone la disciplina, a stare in mezzo agli altri e rispettare il prossimo e chi comanda. Era una palestra di vita al pari della scuola, per formare le persone e renderle forti, anche se forse dura a prima vista.

Non ritengo giusto confrontare usi e tradizioni radicati, che fondamentalmente non danneggiavano se non marginalmente le persone, con quello che viviamo adesso. E' un altro discorso, con tutto il rispetto.

Io sono d'accordo con il vaccino e la guerra contro la pandemia, ma questi si sono giocati la credibilità da un pezzo, tra terrorismo, promesse, menzogne ed interessi.

Mi trovi d'accordo nell'essere uniti per sconfiggere la pandemia, non mi trovi d'accordo con il tessere lodi etiche a questa situazione, tirando in ballo paragoni con altri contesti.


----------



## admin (2 Gennaio 2022)

*FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non ci sperare troppo
> Basta guardare cosa hanno fatto i giudici con il greenpass,supergreenpass,megagreenpass,lockdown vari,dcpm...che hanno fatto ? Bravo,NULLA.


Però categoria dopo categoria sono arrivati a tutti o quasi.
O sbaglio?
Io l'obbligo l'ho avuto da marzo ,mentre categorie come i docenti lo hanno avuto da poco.
Stringi stringi chi poteva lavorare ancora senza grren pass come categorie ?
Senza citare le attività sportive , ricreative , ludiche , culturali ,ecc ecc.
L'obbligo in realtà è una non notizia per come la vedo.


----------



## Prealpi (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È illegittima fin quando non diventa legge.
> Dal momento in cui diventa legge poi c'è chi vigila e chi la fa applicare.


Non è detto,se la legge è illegittima e viola i diritti


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Non è detto,se la legge è illegittima e viola i diritti


Hai ragione da vendere ma sarebbe difficilissimo avere la meglio.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

in rete leggo avvocati convinti che la questione lavoro finirà male per il governo con i ricorsi.
può darsi, ma ancora una volta vedere confindustria e sindacati dalla stessa parte è imbarazzante


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però categoria dopo categoria sono arrivati a tutti o quasi.
> O sbaglio?
> Io l'obbligo l'ho avuto da marzo ,mentre categorie come i docenti lo hanno avuto da poco.
> Stringi stringi chi poteva lavorare ancora senza grren pass come categorie ?
> ...



Certo,ma dimmi a cosa è servito obbligare tutte queste categorie quando poi a finire in TI non sono questi lavoratori,ma sono (per la stragrande maggioranza dei casi) degli over 70-80 ecc.ecc.

Allora crolla anche la scemenza sulle ti piene ?
Perchè se sono piene e tu non cerchi di arginare il problema,allora non è colpa di tizio e caio,ma solo tua.
Il problema principale sono gli over 70 ? Allora agisci in quella direzione,punto.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Certo,ma dimmi a cosa è servito obbligare tutte queste categorie quando poi a finire in TI non sono questi lavoratori,ma sono (per la stragrande maggioranza dei casi) degli over 70-80 ecc.ecc.
> 
> Allora crolla anche la scemenza sulle ti piene ?
> Perchè se sono piene e tu non cerchi di arginare il problema,allora non è colpa di tizio e caio,ma solo tua.
> Il problema principale sono gli over 70 ? Allora agisci in quella direzione,punto.


Io nel mio piccolo lavoro nella sanità e sono stato obbligato a vaccinarmi per altri motivi.
Per non ammalarmi e non stare a casa,innanzitutto, per dare l'esempio e per non contagiare.
Io sono un soldato chiamato al fronte, ne più ne meno.
L'ho vissuta e la vivo così. 


Nessuno però mi ha chiesto il parere e nessuno mi ha chiesto se voglio combattere per questo stato. 
È la nostra guerra, la guerra dei nostri giorni .


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.
> 
> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.
> 
> ...


Hai scritto bellissime cose e concetti importanti.
Hai tutto il mio sostegno.


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Perdonami, amico.
> 
> Apprezzo quello che scrivi, e si intuisce che stai dalla parte di una persona perbene e non un fanatico. L'ideale di fondo lo condivido pure.
> 
> ...



Apprezzo il tuo tono. Rispetto le tue idee.
Opinioni diverse.

Il paragone è stato dettato con la necessità di illustrare come la difesa per la libertà possa assumere posizioni diverse. Conosco le ragioni per cui si è svolta la Leva, ma è stata per alcuni un'imposizione, che hanno pagato con il carcere vero. Questa non è libertà. E lo stato ha riconosciuto i propri errori. E' anche quella mancanza di liberta nella scelta. Anche chi la pensa contrariamente dovrebbe essere libero, non pensi? fortunatamente è stata abolita. La disciplina la si impara anche con lo sport e con sani valori familiari. Nella mia famiglia c'è un invalido militare - relativamente giovane. Un regalo che l'EI ha fatto a tanti ragazzi di anni addietro: trascurare le patologie nate durante il servizio militare e condannare a una vita di difficoltà. Come vedi ognuno ha le proprie ragioni. 

la libertà è libertà. Imho la puoi comparare. E' proprio l'ideale che molti oggi invocano. Mi dispiace che a volte non ci sia la sensibilità nel cogliere ciò che tu hai colto. Siamo tutti uomini, uguali. Per vivere bene dovremmo pensare anche un po' più in là senza denigrarci.

Grazie per il tuo rispetto. Stima.


----------



## Mika (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Hai tutta la mia solidarietà. Ti faccio i migliori auguri di pronta guarigione, per te e la tua famiglia. Come già scritto non è importante la strada che segui ma che tu possa sentire la vicinanza di chi ti vuole bene e che la salute ritorni, insieme a giorni sereni da passare spensierati ni cose più leggere come tifare la squadra del cuore.


Grazie di cuore amico


----------



## enigmistic02 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, *saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.*
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.
> 
> *FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


Dittatura italiana in caricamento quasi completo.

La parte in grassetto fa amaramente sorridere: la "correlazione" col vaccino, qualsiasi sia l'effetto, morte compresa, difficilmente viene riconosciuta. Già me li vedo i patetici teatrini di quei b_i fra sanitari compiacenti, istituzioni mafiose, burocrazia lassista, giudici corrotti.

Gli effetti collaterali del vaccino ad oggi messi agli atti ufficiali sono appena una cinquantesima parte di quelli reali.
Oltre alle segnalazioni avute da alcune persone che conosco ed ho conosciuto personalmente, sui comitati sparsi per il web si legge, in merito, centinaia di denunce da parte di persone che sono state male settimane, mesi (con più o meno sempre gli stessi sintomi, i più gravi fra cui rash estesi sparsi per il corpo, bruciori intensi, dolori invalidanti agli arti e mal di testa persistenti) e che non sapevano dove sbattere la testa perché i medici non erano in grado di (o non volevano) fare diagnosi. Curati male, o non curati proprio.

Comunque vediamo come finisce. Spererò fino all'ultimo in una reazione orgogliosa di qualcuno che possa incidere e frenare questo sempre più inverecondo scempio.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

enigmistic02 ha scritto:


> Dittatura italiana in caricamento quasi completo.
> 
> La parte in grassetto fa amaramente sorridere: la "correlazione" col vaccino, qualsiasi sia l'effetto, morte compresa, difficilmente viene riconosciuta. Già me li vedo i patetici teatrini di quei b_i fra sanitari compiacenti, istituzioni mafiose, burocrazia lassista, giudici corrotti.
> 
> ...


Dici bene .
Contro lo stato la vinci mai .


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Apprezzo il tuo tono. Rispetto le tue idee.
> Opinioni diverse.
> 
> Il paragone è stato dettato con la necessità di illustrare come la difesa per la libertà possa assumere posizioni diverse. Conosco le ragioni per cui si è svolta la Leva, ma è stata per alcuni un'imposizione, che hanno pagato con il carcere vero. Questa non è libertà. E lo stato ha riconosciuto i propri errori. E' anche quella mancanza di liberta nella scelta. Anche chi la pensa contrariamente dovrebbe essere libero, non pensi? fortunatamente è stata abolita. La disciplina la si impara anche con lo sport e con sani valori familiari. Nella mia famiglia c'è un invalido militare - relativamente giovane. Un regalo che l'EI ha fatto a tanti ragazzi di anni addietro: trascurare le patologie nate durante il servizio militare e condannare a una vita di difficoltà. Come vedi ognuno ha le proprie ragioni.
> ...



Un rispetto dovuto volentieri. Grazie e stima anche a te.


----------



## ilPresidente (2 Gennaio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Hai scritto bellissime cose e concetti importanti.
> Hai tutto il mio sostegno.




Ti ringrazio. Non è semplice cercare di spiegare un punto di vista senza motivarlo un po'.

Vorrei che non ci fossero divisioni, perchè in fondo ognuno desidera le stesse cose: libertà e una vita serena.
Capisco che molte delle cose scritte si possono intendere maggiormente su un piano ideale, quasi utopico, ma ci si può impegnare ognuno nel nostro piccolo a difendere la libertà in modo concreto, non solo scrivendo post.
Non voglio passare per narcisista, ma credo di donare il mio piccolo, minuscolo, contributo. L'equilibrio penso lo si troverà, come in tutte le cose, con il tempo, a volte sbagliando in una direzione, e a volte in un'altra, perchè di persone perfette e leggi perfette non ci sono.

Volevo dire che sono stato disposto a pagare il mio prezzo quando la cosa ha riguardato me. Oggi comprendo che molti si sentano defraudati. Mi spiace per loro, sinceramente. Per quanto sia difficile da comprendere tutti lottiamo per la stessa cosa. A volte si prova il confronto e a volte serve uno 'scontro' di idee per chiarire ed esplodere i concetti. Ma tutto con il rispetto delle persone.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Però categoria dopo categoria sono arrivati a tutti o quasi.
> O sbaglio?



La mia categoria ancora non è stata "obbligata",anche perchè...chi dovrebbe controllare il mio ipermegagreenpass?
Io creo e gestisco e-commerce,non ho superiori in quanto sono l'unico "membro" ( ) della mia attività, non ho ufficio,non devo prendere mezzi pubblici,posso lavorare sulla scrivania di casa,seduto sopra un albero,sdraiato in spiaggia o seduto su un campo di grano,mi serve solamente una connessione stabile,un portatile e un telefono.

Ma se dovesse passare questo supermegagreenpass per TUTTI i lavoratori,vorrebbero obbligare anche me.
E perchè mai ? E' più facile che io possa incontrare il famoso pangolino di Wuhan piuttosto che contagiare un'altra persona.

Troppe vigliaccate da parte del governo,difeso dalle persone comuni.
Ricordate l'inizio del gp ? "servirà per garantire ambienti di lavoro sicuri,con rischio di contagio pari a 0",dicevano. Bugiardi e vigliacchi,dato che continuavano a ribadire che si,il gp era non solo una misura sanitaria,ma che serviva anche a incoraggiare le vaccinazioni.
INCORAGGIAREecco la parola che usavano al posto di RICATTARE.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La mia categoria ancora non è stata "obbligata",anche perchè...chi dovrebbe controllare il mio ipermegagreenpass?
> Io creo e gestisco e-commerce,non ho superiori in quanto sono l'unico "membro" ( ) della mia attività, non ho ufficio,non devo prendere mezzi pubblici,posso lavorare sulla scrivania di casa,seduto sopra un albero,sdraiato in spiaggia o seduto su un campo di grano,mi serve solamente una connessione stabile,un portatile e un telefono.
> 
> Ma se dovesse passare questo supermegagreenpass per TUTTI i lavoratori,vorrebbero obbligare anche me.
> ...


Beh , professionalmente tu sei già proiettato al futuro. 
Praticamente asettico.
Scherzi a parte ,hai ragione da vendere..

Vediamo cosa accadrà ma è innegabile che stiamo facendo la storia.


----------



## Walker (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La mia categoria ancora non è stata "obbligata",anche perchè...chi dovrebbe controllare il mio ipermegagreenpass?
> Io creo e gestisco e-commerce,non ho superiori in quanto sono l'unico "membro" ( ) della mia attività, non ho ufficio,non devo prendere mezzi pubblici,posso lavorare sulla scrivania di casa,seduto sopra un albero,sdraiato in spiaggia o seduto su un campo di grano,mi serve solamente una connessione stabile,un portatile e un telefono.
> 
> Ma se dovesse passare questo supermegagreenpass per TUTTI i lavoratori,vorrebbero obbligare anche me.
> ...


Beh, stando alle tue possibilità logistiche diciamo che un bel "lockdown" in una spiaggia caraibica col pc di fianco, ma soprattutto con tre mulatte che ti portano i cocktail me lo farei anche io, e anche bello lungo...


----------



## Devil man (2 Gennaio 2022)

Notizia di qualche minuto fa un uomo si è dato fuoco a Melbourne Australia, davanti ai ristoranti...per protesta contro il pass vaccinale



Ne usciremo... Che tristezza..


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Beh , professionalmente tu sei già proiettato al futuro.
> Praticamente asettico.
> Scherzi a parte ,hai ragione da vendere..
> 
> Vediamo cosa accadrà ma è innegabile che stiamo facendo la storia.



Asettico in tutti i sensi  
E fortunatamente grazie a questo lavoro sono anche una persona che non è ricattabile dal governo.

Ma ciononostante, penso anche a tutte le altre persone che non hanno la mia stessa fortuna e presto saranno costrette (da vedere come) a farsi iniettare una sostanza che loro non vogliono in alcun modo all'interno del loro corpo.

Mi è dispiaciuto anche quando la tua categoria (e tutte le altre) sono state costrette a subire questo atto di prevaricazione,ecco perchè mi inalbero quando leggo determinati messaggi.
Se vogliamo le TI NON in costante emergenza,bisogna agire sugli over 70.
Se invece vogliamo vaccinare anche cani e gatti,dietro la falsità dell'aumento dei contagi,,picchi,ecatombe di morti,allora è un altro discorso.


----------



## Trumpusconi (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.
> 
> *FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


Credo che arrivati a sto punto sia un po la scelta "logica", il governo ha puntato forte sulle vaccinazioni che hanno dimostrato di funzionare e quindi tolleranza zero alle voci in dissenso.
Sarà inaccettabile per alcuni, ma al momento la larga maggioranza degli italiani è d'accordo con queste posizioni quindi... sia fatta la volontà della maggioranza.
L'agenda del governo è questa, e secondo me saremo presto seguiti da moltissimi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in rete leggo avvocati convinti che la questione lavoro finirà male per il governo con i ricorsi.
> può darsi, ma ancora una volta vedere confindustria e sindacati dalla stessa parte è imbarazzante



Gli avvocati possono dire quello che vogliono. Dubito molto che la nostra Corte Costituzionale, nel caso fosse chiamata in causa, dia torto al Governo in questa vicenda.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.
> 
> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.
> 
> ...




Fai molta retorica sui bimbi per metterla sul lato emozionale, come se ci fosse l'epidemia di bimbi col covid da due anni e stiano tutti in gravi condizioni e rischino la vita il 90%. Il tuo discorso si può applicare a tutto, ne sei consapevole?

Ho visto bimbi morire di meningite, ho visto bimbi con la leucemia, ho visto bimbi con un tumore al cervello e via all'infinito. Non mi pare ci sia il bombardamento per il vaccino contro la meningite per dire. Un bambino che prende la meningite è di serie B?

Ma poi tutto il discorso sulla religione e il servizio di leva non lo comprendo proprio. In pratica secondo te visto che in certi ambiti della vita non c'è vera libertà allora si può spostare avanti all'infinito l'asticella. Tanto vale tornare schiavi direttamente e accelerare il processo.

Siccome non siamo già adesso totalmente liberi e in pochi facevano e fanno presente le storture di alcune cose, la soluzione definitiva qual è? Togliere ancora più libertà! Cosa potrà mai andare storto in futuro?


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.
> 
> *FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


Chiuderebbe quasi del tutto questo aspetto della pandemia da covid. Onestamente non pensavo potesse esserci così tanta attenzione sul discorso del vaccino. A ripensarci i primi mesi si parlava di tutt'altro (pericolosità virus, lockdown).
Farà discutere perché se ne è parlato anche troppo, ma in realtà non sarà chiaramente il primo caso di vaccinazione obbligatoria. Abbiamo già avuto vaiolo per decenni, i vaccini di base alla nascita, richiami, etc. Quello della meningite invece se non sbaglio è "solo" "fortemente raccomandato"


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fai molta retorica sui bimbi per metterla sul lato emozionale, come se ci fosse l'epidemia di bimbi col covid da due anni e stiano tutti in gravi condizioni e rischino la vita il 90%. Il tuo discorso si può applicare a tutto, ne sei consapevole?
> 
> Ho visto bimbi morire di meningite, ho visto bimbi con la leucemia, ho visto bimbi con un tumore al cervello e via all'infinito. Non mi pare ci sia il bombardamento per il vaccino contro la meningite per dire. Un bambino che prende la meningite è di serie B?
> 
> ...


_"Il Green Pass è una patente di libertà" _(citazione del dittato...ehm politico in foto).


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Gennaio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> non capisco a livello pratico come si svolgerebbe questa cosa
> 
> obbligo e chi non risulta vaccinato avrà una multa da pagare? e che cambia? la maggioranza la pagherà (se le cifre sono quelle che leggo) e chi non ha soldi non la paghera..come non paga quelle normali peraltro
> 
> ...


Sicuramente l'obbligo vaccinale sarebbe l'attacco più duro finora, "l'esercito" no-vax verrà decimato. Ma sono d'accordo con te che diversa gente (non saprei dire quanti) resisterà, per un motivo o un altro. Si rifiuterà e pagherà la multa, oppure non la pagheranno, o altro ancora (mercato nero?)


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.
> 
> *FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*



qualcuno può spiegarmi perchè introdurre il super green pass per i lavoratori se il vaccino sarà obbligatorio?
e che vuol dire multe da XXX? ogni volta che ti beccano senza o una multa sola?


----------



## numero 3 (2 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.
> 
> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.
> 
> ...


Quante contraddizioni.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> qualcuno può spiegarmi perchè introdurre il super green pass per i lavoratori se il vaccino sarà obbligatorio?
> e che vuol dire multe da XXX? ogni volta che ti beccano senza o una multa sola?



Dove ti dovrebbero beccare ?
Un non vaccinato non potrebbe andare quasi da nessuna parte,quindi nel caso si tratterà di una sorta di tassa.

In Austria sono 600 euro ogni 3 mesi.

In Grecia almeno hanno usato la testa (cosa che manca ai nostri politici) e inserito questa misura solamente per gli over 60 (categoria over 60 che intasa le TI,mica i lavoratori) da 100€ al mese.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Dove ti dovrebbero beccare ?
> Un non vaccinato non potrebbe andare quasi da nessuna parte,quindi nel caso si tratterà di una sorta di tassa.
> 
> *In Austria sono 600 euro ogni 3 mesi.*
> ...



E' ufficiale sta cosa dell'Austria o se ne parla e ancora devono attuarla?


----------



## Maurizio91 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Credo che arrivati a sto punto sia un po la scelta "logica", il governo ha puntato forte sulle vaccinazioni che hanno dimostrato di funzionare e quindi tolleranza zero alle voci in dissenso.
> Sarà inaccettabile per alcuni, ma al momento la larga maggioranza degli italiani è d'accordo con queste posizioni quindi... sia fatta la volontà della maggioranza.
> L'agenda del governo è questa, e secondo me saremo presto seguiti da moltissimi.


Ipotesi: addirittura potrebbe rivelarsi la scelta più diretta pure da un punto di vista legislativo. Una volta stabilito che un cittadino che si trova nel mezzo di una pandemia, privo di qualunque vaccino, mette in pericolo la sua salute e quella degli altri, lo Stato non può in teoria restare a guardare che il cittadino rimanga a rischio. Sembra paradossale che uno non possa scegliere di restare in pericolo o perfino scegliere di morire, ma per esagerare è come quando una persona vuol buttarsi dal palazzo e gli agenti gli impediscono di suicidarci (la mia vita è mia, perché un funzionario dello Stato mi prende di forza e mi impedisce di fare quel che mi pare?).

In ogni caso questo problema non si pone appunto perché il covid è soprattutto un virus contagioso, quindi anche togliendo la questione salute personale c'è di mezzo quella degli altri, che non può essere lesa


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Ipotesi: addirittura potrebbe rivelarsi la scelta più diretta pure da un punto di vista legislativo. Una volta stabilito che un cittadino che si trova nel mezzo di una pandemia, privo di qualunque vaccino, mette in pericolo la sua salute e quella degli altri, lo Stato non può in teoria restare a guardare che il cittadino rimanga a rischio. Sembra paradossale che uno non possa scegliere di restare in pericolo o perfino scegliere di morire, ma per esagerare è come quando una persona vuol buttarsi dal palazzo e gli agenti gli impediscono di suicidarci (la mia vita è mia, perché un funzionario dello Stato mi prende di forza e mi impedisce di fare quel che mi pare?).
> 
> In ogni caso questo problema non si pone appunto perché il covid è soprattutto un virus contagioso, quindi anche togliendo la questione salute personale c'è di mezzo quella degli altri, che non può essere lesa



è una misura tardiva per il solo fatto che i novax occupano un sacco di posti negli ospedali inutilmente.
a parte questo avrei fatto un obbligo over 50 o 40.

come dico da mesi e mesi...................


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in rete leggo avvocati convinti che la questione lavoro finirà male per il governo con i ricorsi.
> può darsi, ma ancora una volta vedere confindustria e sindacati dalla stessa parte è imbarazzante



gli avvocati sono sempre convinti di vincere la causa.
però, stranamente, si paga indipendentemente dal risultato della causa. e spesso in anticipo.


----------



## smallball (2 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io nel mio piccolo lavoro nella sanità e sono stato obbligato a vaccinarmi per altri motivi.
> Per non ammalarmi e non stare a casa,innanzitutto, per dare l'esempio e per non contagiare.
> Io sono un soldato chiamato al fronte, ne più ne meno.
> L'ho vissuta e la vivo così.
> ...


Io faccio il soccorritore volontario in ambulanza e di certo un vaccino non mi avrebbe mai fermato nel poter aiutare gli altri...ho fatto i 3 vaccini con qualche timore e continuo nel mio volontariato


----------



## Gamma (2 Gennaio 2022)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> L'obbligo andava messo 1 anno fa per i cittadini sopra i 40/50 anni. Basta toccare i giovani che non rischiano nulla!!
> ps ho 22 anni e son vaccinato



Qualunque persona con un po' di coscienza direbbe questo.
Giusto spingere alla vaccinazione chi rischia, ma chi non rischia nulla è bene che possa scegliere, non scherziamo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in tanti paesi europei ogni fine settimana vanno in piazza, anche oggi tante mazzate in Olanda
> e pure lì la gran parte è vaccinata, non è quello il punto
> non vedo manifestazioni organizzate da Fratelli d'Italia, è grave
> già da quando brunetta faceva certi discorsi e le carogne pd hanno pubblicato quel post social andavano serrate le fila.
> ...


Non hanno paura, sono semplicemente intrappolati nel loro "sonno"


----------



## Jino (2 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Si partirà con le multe, si finirà col TSO.



Nell'azienda dove lavoro sono rimasti in 10 su 60 non vaccinati, con l'obbligo almeno 8 cederanno, ma due (e non scherzano) sono per la serie non mi avrete mai...quelli piuttosto si licenziano e restano a casa di stenti, finchè come dici tu li porteranno via con un TSO.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

*secondo Ansa il 5 gennaio verranno coinvolti i dipendenti pubblici con super green pass, per il privato ci sono ancora nodi da sciogliere*


----------



## princeps (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *secondo Ansa il 5 gennaio verranno coinvolti i dipendenti pubblici con super green pass, per il privato ci sono ancora nodi da sciogliere*


prego che sia così con dispiacere per i dipendenti pubblici......non mi illudete per piacere: tutto ma non l'obbligo vaccinale per gli over 18


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

piccolo o.t.

se chiedessero agli iscritti, ormai pratica sempre più obsoleta, secondo voi cosa uscirebbe fuori nel M5S ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> piccolo o.t.
> 
> se chiedessero agli iscritti, ormai pratica sempre più obsoleta, secondo voi cosa uscirebbe fuori nel M5S ?



Da loro ex elettore,e conoscendoli bene dall'interno,la maggior parte voterebbe contro l'obbligo vaccinale.
Ricordiamoci che i 5stelle iniziali,quelli dei vaffa,dei tetti,ecc.ecc , erano persino contrari ai classici vaccini obbligatori, e persino dentro il vecchio movimento si supportavano tesi-antivaccini.

Ma nel "nuovo" movimento,con i cialtroni che hanno via via lasciato alle spalle le loro battaglie in nome della poltronissima,nessuno oserebbe neanche fare un piccolo sondaggio per sentire l'umore della base.
Non possono,uscirebbero con le ossa rotte.

E anche dentro il partito la maggioranza spingerà per approvare qualsiasi cosa proporrà Draghi e il PD.
Per quello non bisogna fare affidamento sia alla lega (che a parole erano contrari all'obbligo) sia ai 5stelle,tanto sono partiti dilaniati dall'interno e ognuno penserà al proprio tornaconto personale.

L'unica cosa che potrebbe rallentare tutta la questione potrebbe essere lo strappo di qualche partito.
Anche se l'ipotesi è assai improbabile


----------



## vota DC (2 Gennaio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> è una misura tardiva per il solo fatto che i novax occupano un sacco di posti negli ospedali inutilmente.
> a parte questo avrei fatto un obbligo over 50 o 40.
> 
> come dico da mesi e mesi...................


Poi sarà il problema di quelli in ritardo con il vaccino. Io seconda dose a febbraio e terza a novembre. Ad agosto, settembre e ottobre ero senza protezione. Israele con trentamila medici e quarantamila infermieri vaccina tutti e 6 milioni di vaccinabili (hanno tantissimi no vax) in Italia con più di mezzo milione tra medici e infermieri hanno vaccinato 19 milioni in due mesi con la terza dose e sono stati ancora più lenti con le prime due.


----------



## gabri65 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in tanti paesi europei ogni fine settimana vanno in piazza, anche oggi tante mazzate in Olanda
> e pure lì la gran parte è vaccinata, non è quello il punto
> non vedo manifestazioni organizzate da Fratelli d'Italia, è grave
> già da quando brunetta faceva certi discorsi e le carogne pd hanno pubblicato quel post social andavano serrate le fila.
> ...



Ma come fa FDI a organizzare manifestazioni, che appena dicono qualcosa vengono massacrati dagli "antifascisti" democratici.

Fanno bene a starsene zitti e cercare di racimolare consenso moderato, tanto la battaglia con questi al governo qui è persa. La colpa è di quel traditore di Salvini e quei criminali di Grillo e Berluscone, che si sono messi a fare gli scendiletto di quegli altri assassini del paese.

Prendi una persona teoricamente poco attiva e informata, che basa la sua conoscenza su quello che propinano i media, se sente vomitare di continuo terrapiattismo e novaxxismo su FDI, è ovvio che se ne tiene alla larga e magari dà il voto a coloro che sembra stiano salvando il paese dalla peste bubbonica. Ogni volta che alzano la voce partono le sirene di regime.

Stanno limitando i danni, che altro diavolo devono fare. Poi loro possono pure berciare, ma se tanto la gente non scende in piazza e mette a ferro e fuoco il parlamento e i media, serve a poco.

Se organizzano manifestazioni, si tirano la zappa sui piedi. Ormai credo sia matematico, 100% che il sistema di governo pagherà un manipolo di delinquenti, infiltrandoli nei cortei per fare saluti romani e bruciare sedi CGIL, con tanto di giornalisti a documentare nemmeno come i reporters inviati nella guerra del Vietnam.

Poi magari non sono meglio degli altri, ci sta che siano anche loro invischiati esattamente come tutti, ma la strategia potrebbe essere condivisibile.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> piccolo o.t.
> 
> se chiedessero agli iscritti, ormai pratica sempre più obsoleta, secondo voi cosa uscirebbe fuori nel M5S ?



Non lo sapremo mai, l'esito sarà sempre quello voluto dai loro parlamentari incollati alla sedia.
Se gli iscritti si esprimesso in modo contrario, taroccherebbero come sempre i voti su Rousseau.


----------



## Andris (2 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo sapremo mai, l'esito sarà sempre quello voluto dai loro parlamentari incollati alla sedia.
> Se gli iscritti si esprimesso in modo contrario, taroccherebbero come sempre i voti su Rousseau.


gli iscritti M5S massacrarono Giulia Grillo che da ministro non ha toccato l'obbligo vaccinale del governo renzi ai bambini, uno dei motivi di tanti voti ricevuti nel 2018 era tornare alla libertà di scelta, per cui sentire M5S parlare di obbligo vaccinale agli adulti suona davvero surreale.
sarebbe interessante sapere se siano tutti fuggiti i "liberali", almeno sul tema, tra gli iscritti o meno


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non lo sapremo mai, l'esito sarà sempre quello voluto dai loro parlamentari incollati alla sedia.
> Se gli iscritti si esprimesso in modo contrario, taroccherebbero come sempre i voti su Rousseau.



Basta sempre usare i voti per posta pure per Rousseau.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Basta sempre usare i voti per posta pure per Rousseau.


Se non sbaglio ora sono su Skyvote, Casaleggio che gestiva Rousseau li ha abbandonati.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> gli iscritti M5S massacrarono Giulia Grillo che da ministro non ha toccato l'obbligo vaccinale del governo renzi ai bambini, uno dei motivi di tanti voti ricevuti nel 2018 era tornare alla libertà di scelta, per cui sentire M5S parlare di obbligo vaccinale agli adulti suona davvero surreale.
> sarebbe interessante sapere se siano tutti fuggiti i "liberali", almeno sul tema, tra gli iscritti o meno


Comunque sarebbe interessante vedere come agiranno molti grillini no-vax, ma anche leghisti. Per molti, non vaccinarsi è tipo una fede. Vediamo se vanno perfino contro il loro "credo".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque sarebbe interessante vedere come agiranno molti grillini no-vax, ma anche leghisti. Per molti, non vaccinarsi è tipo una fede. Vediamo se vanno perfino contro il loro "credo".



Beh,ma la fede è stata accantonata in favore della poltrona.
E di capriole e salti carpiati ne hanno fatti già in abbondanza..


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io faccio il soccorritore volontario in ambulanza e di certo un vaccino non mi avrebbe mai fermato nel poter aiutare gli altri...ho fatto i 3 vaccini con qualche timore e continuo nel mio volontariato


Ti fa onore fratello. Stima.
Sei un eroe di tutti i giorni. 
Molto più di chi predica tanto col culetto degli altri.


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.
> 
> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così. Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.
> 
> ...


Che minestrone, quante contraddizioni. Però sto notando che ci sono molte persone in confusione. si parla di libertà individuali, di deboli da difendere, di senso civico, semplicemente per nutrire il proprio senso di colpa recuperando l'innocenza persa. Fondamentalmente credo siano solamente pretesti, ut historia docet, per imporre la propria idea condivisa dai più, con la scusa del bene comune.

Cito
M.L. King: In questa generazione ci pentiremo non solo per le parole e per le azioni delle persone cattive, ma per lo spaventoso silenzio delle persone buone.

L'Occidente nell'ultimo secolo ha lottato per costruire tutt'altra idea di libertà, troppe persone si stanno perdendo accecati ed intimoriti dal presente narrato da alcuni, perdendo totalmente il senso critico.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato dal sito Affari Italiani, il governo Draghi è pronto ad approvare l'obbligo vaccinale covid-19 per gli over 18. L'ufficialità dovrebbe esserci mercoledì 5 gennaio. Dunque, saranno previsti indennizzi da parte del governo per eventuali danni collaterali da vaccino.
> 
> Oltre a ciò, sarà introdotto anche il Super Green Pass rafforzato per tutti i lavoratori del settore pubblico e privato. È previsto un periodo transitorio per chi non ha ricevuto nemmeno una dose ed è disposto a vaccinarsi. Per chi non vorrà vaccinarsi, si farà come in Austria, ossia si faranno multe che nella citata nazione vanno dai 600 a 3.600 euro. Inoltre, per i No Vax è previsto un vero e proprio lockdown e potranno andare solo in farmacia, in ospedale o a fare la spesa.
> 
> *FLAME E PROVOCAZIONI = BAN DIRETTO E DEFINITIVO*


Sarei daccordissimo in caso


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

Da qui a fine marzo ce lo beccheremo tutti il coviddi, bisognerà essere proprio degli eremiti per non pigliarselo.

La terza e quarta le do per certe, ma chissà se faremo mai quinte seste settime ottave dosi.

Io non son più sicuro di nulla!

Sta Omciron sa di "immunità di gregge" lontano un miglio, la beccheremo tutti senza sosta.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Da qui a fine marzo ce lo beccheremo tutti il coviddi, bisognerà essere proprio degli eremiti per non pigliarselo.
> 
> Chissà se faremo mai quinte seste settime dosi.
> 
> Io non son più sicuro di nulla!


Guarda che l'ha detto perfino il presidente della repubblica nel discorso di fine anno che sprecare le dosi è un peccato .



Sta ben certo che fin quando compreremo dosi quelle dosi poi vanno iniettate.
Il messaggio è chiaro.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che l'ha detto perfino il presidente della repubblica nel discorso di fine anno che sprecare le dosi è un peccato .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pagate son pagate, le donassero non servissero più!

Ricordo anni fa che avevamo preso milioni di dosi per qualcosa ( suina? aviaria? crazy mucca? boh non ricordo affatto) ed erano finite nella spazzatura.


----------



## danjr (3 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che l'ha detto perfino il presidente della repubblica nel discorso di fine anno che sprecare le dosi è un peccato .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Non mi è chiaro il nesso tra dosi comprate e dosi iniettate, visto che noi poi non le paghiamo. Se non servono possono anche buttarle a mare, il problema è che servono


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro il nesso tra dosi comprate e dosi iniettate, visto che noi poi non le paghiamo. Se non servono possono anche buttarle a mare, il problema è che servono


Che servono è stato palese.

Ma la domanda che mi pongo io è:

Vista la contagiosità record mondiale storico di omicron, praticamente saremo sempre a contatto col virus, con cadenza di massimo 1 o 2 mesi tutti entreremo in contatto, a che servirà vaccinarsi senza sosta?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Non mi è chiaro il nesso tra dosi comprate e dosi iniettate, visto che noi poi non le paghiamo. Se non servono possono anche buttarle a mare, il problema è che servono


Esatto...
Le hanno prese perchè già sanno che servono.
Non volevo mica dire che ce le iniettano anzichè buttarle. Non esageriamo ora.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Gennaio 2022)

> Non mi è chiaro il nesso tra dosi comprate e dosi iniettate, visto che noi poi non le paghiamo.


Le abbiamo già pagate con il denaro che ci viene espropriato tramite le tasse.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Dalle ultime notizie che ho letto, pare che forse prenderanno di mira solo i lavoratori. Il che è comunque una decisione drastica, sia chiaro.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Guarda che l'ha detto perfino il presidente della repubblica nel discorso di fine anno che sprecare le dosi è un peccato .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Di darle ai paesi poveri spero si ricordino, visto che il capo dell'OMS ha detto chiaramente che non sarà fare booster in continuazione che ci porterà fuori dalla pandemia e che bisogna far vaccinare i paesi meno fortunati. Ma ovviamente la cosa è passata in cavalleria, si nomina l'OMS solo quando fa comodo.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Di darle ai paesi poveri spero si ricordino, visto che il capo dell'OMS ha detto chiaramente che non sarà fare booster in continuazione che ci porterà fuori dalla pandemia e che bisogna far vaccinare i paesi meno fortunati. Ma ovviamente la cosa è passata in cavalleria, si nomina l'OMS solo quando fa comodo.


Quello sarebbe l'abc di un piano anti-pandemia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (3 Gennaio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Quello sarebbe l'abc di un piano anti-pandemia.


Ma infatti amico, il punto centrale è questo, si riempiono tutti la bocca col fatto che è una pandemia e non una epidemia ma ognuno pensa al proprio orticello, dal singolo cittadino che reclama dosi per sé manco fosse un drogato al capo di stato che pensa al proprio tornaconto. 
Finora gli scienziati e i loro difensori hanno ripetuto il mantra che il virus è sconosciuto e per questo cambiano sempre idea, quando le conoscenze scientifiche non ti supportano deve essere la logica a portarti avanti. Finora in questa faccenda la logica è l'unica cosa che non è stata mai considerata, Ghebreyesus ha detto una cosa logica, non seguire nemmeno questa sarebbe l'ennesima dimostrazione di malafede.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Primato Nazionale: Il governo evita l'obbligo vaccinale. Il 5 gennaio, il CDM varerà il Super Green Pass per poter lavorare.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque tocca entrare nell'ordine di idee che la prenderemo TUTTI da qui a 3-4 mesi.
Tutti, nessuno escluso, perchè sta roba sembra ancora piu contagiosa di morbillo e varicella che sono i virus piu contagiosi per l'essere umano.
Un positivo ne infetta 10, si parla di andamento esponenziale per ordini di grandezza praticamente.
Come pensate di scamparla? Ce la faremo tutti, i vaccinati con ogni probabilitàs e la faranno piu leggera/asintomatica (tranne qualche povero cristiano immunodepresso che si farà comunque ospedale o camposanto se gli dice male), i non vaccinati si affidino a dio o chi per lui e sperino di non essere in quella percentuale sfortunata che si passa un mesetto infernale in terapia intensiva a 38 anni senza patologie pregresse come un recente caso di cronaca.
Comunque sia, sono fiducioso che dopo questa ondata enorme per contagi ma modesta per impatto sanitario (speriamo reggano i dati) non avremo mai piu cosi tanti problemi dal covid, è il colpo di coda finale della pandemia.
Un virus non puo prosperare in un contesto dove praticamente tutti hanno immunità da guarigione e/o vaccino.


----------



## princeps (3 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Primato Nazionale: Il governo evita l'obbligo vaccinale. Il 5 gennaio, il CDM varerà il Super Green Pass per poter lavorare.*


non illudetemi per favore


----------



## fabri47 (3 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> non illudetemi per favore


Pare che sarà così, infatti era un controsenso SPG+Obbligo vaccinale, visto che il certificato verde era varato proprio perché il governo sviasse l'obbligo e dunque l'assunzione di responsabilità.


----------



## princeps (3 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pare che sarà così, infatti era un controsenso SPG+Obbligo vaccinale, visto che il certificato verde era varato proprio perché il governo sviasse l'obbligo e dunque l'assunzione di responsabilità.


speriamo...preferisco perdere il lavoro che inocularmi a tutti i costi.....


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Primato Nazionale: Il governo evita l'obbligo vaccinale. Il 5 gennaio, il CDM varerà il Super Green Pass per poter lavorare.*


Benissimo, al lavoro pure senza tampone, con denunce e multe mi ci pulirò il sedere.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dalle ultime notizie che ho letto, pare che forse prenderanno di mira solo i lavoratori. Il che è comunque una decisione drastica, sia chiaro.


Già ha cominciato a fare un po' di cagnara la COSOP (Polizia) cosa pensano di ricavare includendo un fake obbligo vaccinale per tutti?!?
Voi dovete capire che Draghi ha come unico compito quello di scovare una via per aggirare la costituzione, lo fa da estraneo, da aggiunto ma lo fa, è un garante, un affarista, un mercante del potere, è pieno, tronfio, sicuro, vuole pieni poteri, vuole il giochino ma solo per giocarci un po', poi se si stancherà c'è il colle e allora via, bisognerà trovare una soluzione per indirizzare anche l'elezione del nuovo PdR e del nuovo PM, ma stufa perché lui ha la sensazione di poter fare entrambe le cose, perché di fatto la regia è unica ma non comandano gli italiani e chi sta tastando la loro debolezza adesso sa che deve distriscarsi per bene, a poco a poco, aggirando una costituzione farlocca o da rendere ancora più farlocca, lavorando ai fianchi, perché si sta arrivando a delle scadenze importanti e non si lascerà niente di intentato, ecco a voi la nuova politica del chiacchiericcio, dei decreti scientifici, non c'è fine alla surrealità ormai.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> speriamo...preferisco perdere il lavoro che inocularmi a tutti i costi.....



Sai quale potrebbe essere il problema ?
Che questi ridicoli omuncoli che abbiamo al governo,arrivati a marzo (nuovamente fine dello stato di emergenza),potrebbero prolungarlo ancora una volta,del resto,siamo le uniche capre in stato di emergenza perenne.

E se guardi la storia del greenpass,che è stato praticamente creato ad agosto quando una vera emergenza non c'era e NON è stato mai tolto,chissà,potrebbero fare la stessa cosa con il supergreenpass per i lavoratori,e non toglierlo neanche in estate quando i casi/contagi potrebbero avere numeri ridicoli.


----------



## princeps (3 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai quale potrebbe essere il problema ?
> Che questi ridicoli omuncoli che abbiamo al governo,arrivati a marzo (nuovamente fine dello stato di emergenza),potrebbero prolungarlo ancora una volta,del resto,siamo le uniche capre in stato di emergenza perenne.
> 
> E se guardi la storia del greenpass,che è stato praticamente creato ad agosto quando una vera emergenza non c'era e NON è stato mai tolto,chissà,potrebbero fare la stessa cosa con il supergreenpass per i lavoratori,e non toglierlo neanche in estate quando i casi/contagi potrebbero avere numeri ridicoli.


perchè sarà grazie al supergreenpass se i contagi caleranno e non perchè il virus si manifesta ad ondate piu o meno virulente a incidenze stagionali


----------



## nik10jb (3 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il Primato Nazionale: Il governo evita l'obbligo vaccinale. Il 5 gennaio, il CDM varerà il Super Green Pass per poter lavorare.*


Ottima idea il SGP per lavorare!!! Si vede proprio che lo fanno per il bene e la salute delle persone, specialmente i soggetti più a rischio! Cosi i pensionati non vaccinati, che per età e possibile altre patologie sono i soggetti più a rischio, possono continuare cosi come hanno fatto fino ad ora e non vaccinarsi, mentre i giovani lavoratori, soggetti meno a rischio, se vogliono continuare a lavorare e portare "la pagnotta" a casa sono costretti a vaccinarsi


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

princeps ha scritto:


> perchè sarà grazie al supergreenpass se i contagi caleranno e non perchè il virus si manifesta ad ondate piu o meno virulente a incidenze stagionali



Pensa che anche un pessimista cronico come Fauci si è detto quasi tranquillizzato per questa variante omicron,mentre le nostre capre vorrebbero inserire l'obbligo vaccinale proprio ora che potrebbe non servire ad una beneamata...


----------



## mil77 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Una multa che è illegittima, voglio proprio vedere se c'è un solo giudice che mi dà torto


Beh se passa l'obbligo vaccinale la multa non è certo illegittima e non troverai nessun giudice che ti darà ragione.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sai quale potrebbe essere il problema ?
> Che questi ridicoli omuncoli che abbiamo al governo,arrivati a marzo (nuovamente fine dello stato di emergenza),potrebbero prolungarlo ancora una volta,del resto,siamo le uniche capre in stato di emergenza perenne.
> 
> E se guardi la storia del greenpass,che è stato praticamente creato ad agosto quando una vera emergenza non c'era e NON è stato mai tolto,chissà,potrebbero fare la stessa cosa con il supergreenpass per i lavoratori,e non toglierlo neanche in estate quando i casi/contagi potrebbero avere numeri ridicoli.


Ne parlavo io ieri mi sembra, o qualche giorno fa, hanno fatto della roba senza capire o senza pensare a come disattivare, nel tempo, certe misure FALLIMENTARI, infatti non hanno ragionato, hanno immesso un green pass nazista, lo hanno rinforzato come il polletto di youtuboanch'io, lo hanno superizzato e poi non contenti hanno cercato e stanno ancora cercando un modo per affrettare i tempi (in vista della fine delle trasmissioni a fine marzo) e introdurre un obbligo vaccinale insensato e non attuabile che va in controcircuito col green pass poi super, ma è difficile da capire la presa in giro? 
Chi ha fatto questo non ha fatto valutazioni, si è goduto il momento, è gente pericolosa perché mette sopra a tutto gli interessi giocando con la salute delle persone, le persone come dissi anche in un altro post perderanno la fiducia e se il popolo perde la fiducia è finita davvero, non parlo di rassegnazione ma proprio di sfiducia totale verso quelle istituzioni che venivano mal viste pure nel prefarsa pandemico, sia sìvax che no vax.
Questo siero sperimentale è roba che richiederebbe la prescrizione medica, dal momento che è così non esiste alcun obbligo possibile, puoi minacciare i lavoratori, puoi mettere un obbligo sul lavoro? sì? come? chi garantisce per questo? si dà per scontato che il capo o il direttore di un'azienda sia progoverno e pienamente contento di fare interessi esterni che lo danneggiano per poi magari perdere la fiducia di buona parte dei lavoratori che non ci stanno? poi che fai? chiudi l'azienda? ma per fare questo basta aspettare che il tempo faccia il suo corso, ne hanno chiuse tante, hanno fatto fallire il turismo, i cinema e altre attività che ora dimentico, ma questo lo si vedrà più avanti, come sempre, non si sta giocando a monopoli e chi doveva fare delle valutazioni non ha pensato a nient'altro che al momento, al presente, godendosi la situazione e senza prevedere gli effetti reali, tipico di un banchiere, tipico della scienza forzatrice, manipolatrice e manipolata, la sanità veniva semiaccettata prima ora è proprio carta straccia, cioè sono diventati rigorosi senza motivo, viviamo in un mondo che per come ce lo stanno presentando è super efficientissimo e infatti devi avere un certificato per poter andare sul bus? really? a teatro? mi sa che chi ha pensato questo ha fatto fin troppe partecipazioni a teatro, tra propri simili, lì il mascherinaggio è giusto perché serve per coprire i musi sporchi di gentaglia non mischiante e avida come i propri applausi fake.
Però finché ci sono i cantagalli del governo, i giornali, le tv assolutamente nondiparte e assolutamente NON terrorizzanti/lucranti, che vengono finanziate per fare continua propaganda distopica di regime benissimo, ma poi il tempo passa e bisognerà rendere conto di tutto.


----------



## gabri65 (3 Gennaio 2022)

E' già la terza/quarta volta che leggo di vaccini gratis.

Io non ho più parole.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' già la terza/quarta volta che leggo di vaccini gratis.
> 
> Io non ho più parole.


Da li si vedono i troll


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

magari tutti prendessero il covid, migliaia di morti e sarebbe archiviata la questione.
la reinfezione è rara e la seconda volta con problemi più gravi è rarissima.
faremmo come l'India
il problema è che la scienza di governo non vuole lasciare correre il virus, l'ha detto chiaro Locatelli
con le restrizioni e le persone che si autolimitato volontariamente nenche questa super variante contagiosa riuscirebbe a prendere tutti
se un contagiato Omicron contagia 10 persone, come dicono dalla Corea del Sud, dovresti avere milioni di infetti per far questo e non mi pare ci siano


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

*lo sceriffo De Luca vuole inimicarsi il mondo intero:

"Rinviare aperture scuole di 20-30 giorni"*


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Alcuni avranno pensato che essendo vaccinato e a favore della vaccinazione io sia contro le libertà individuali. Niente di più falso. Ho subito con onore processi per difendere la libertà individuale, la libertà di tutti, ma questo non è la sede per parlarne.


Non devi giustificare cosa hai fatto per dimostrare che sei una persona con dei principi.
Qui nessuno deve giustificare niente a nessuno. Non siamo forze dell’ordine.
E onestamente non mi interessa nemmeno saperlo.
Io sono sempre stato per la libera scelta: vaccinatevi, se volete.
Basta che la vostra scelta non diventi una costrizione per gli altri.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Leggo molti commenti che additano persone favorevoli come lobotomizzate, incapaci, schiave, pecore. La vera aparthaid viene da chi si esprime così.


Chi applaude dinanzi alle politiche di un governo repressivo e autoritario, che ha mandato per la strada tantissime persone, ha tolto la dignità a chi non la pensava come lui, ha distrutto l’economia, come lo vuoi chiamare?
Forse si può usare un termine più idoneo, te lo concedo, ovvero collaborazionista.

E sia chiaro i collaborazionisti non sono tutti i vaccinati. Perché nelle proteste anti-Green Pass c’era tanta gente con le due dosi fatte.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Il nemico è il Covid come qualcuno saggiamente ha scritto, ma anche il timore, di perdere persone care, indifese per colpa NON di idee di libertà ma di superficialità e menefreghismo, egoismo.


Il nemico NON È il covid, e non lo volete ancora capire.
Il COVID è quello che vi fanno credere essere un nemico.
Il nemico è il capitalismo, nella sua duplice accezione: deregolamentato aglo-americano e quello di stato cinese.
Il nemico è la globalizzazione che vale solo per le colonie ma non per le potenze coloniali.
Il nemico sono le organizzazioni internazionali, come l’ONU e quelle da lei derivate, che non hanno mai avuto il compito di portare la pace nel mondo, ma di sostenere gli interessi finanziari che si celavano dietro gli Alleati che hanno vinto la Seconda Guerra Mondiale.

La situazione attuale non è figlia dell’emergenza sanitaria, ma di piani ben studiati fin da prima delle due Guerre Mondiali. Tutto è un divenire.

Ma se non si riesce a comprendere questo, possiamo parlare di quello che volete.

Se non riuscite a capire che le persone che stanno dietro la governance globale della pandemia, sono le stesse che CASUALMENTE avevano in mano, per esempio, la Compagnia britannica delle Indie Orientali, il primo grande conglomerato multinazionale moderno della Storia, possiamo parlare di quello che vi pare, ma non arriveremo MAI al nocciolo della questione: ovvero che la Storia è fatta di eventi collegati che si susseguono.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Io ho visto ragazzi di 11 anni con la saturazione a 85% e chi ha dimesticheza con la materia sa a cosa mi riferisco. Ho visto genitori impotenti davanti a febbri a 40 che per giorni non si placavano e respirazione stentata.
> Un genitore non vorrebbe mai sopravvivere alla morte di un figlio, credetemi se non siete padri o madri. Alcuni pensano che non toccherà mai a loro e che i ragazzi non corrono alcun rischio. Io me lo auguro per tutti. Ma ho già visto troppa sofferenza, vera, dentro e fuori gli ospedali.


Tutto vero e tutto giusto, ma parliamo di pochi casi limite.
E non si possono usare dei pochi casi limite per distruggere la vita e la dignità degli altri, dipingendo una devastazione mondiale che non esiste.
Perché così non è più prevenzione, ma propaganda.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Ci tengo a sottolineare che sono stato pronto a perdere la mia libertà per difendere la libertà di altri. Lotterei ancora per difendere la libertà di pensiero di chi NON la pensa come me.


Non lo metto in dubbio e credo fermamente nell’onestà delle tue parole. Dico sul serio.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Chi é stato in piazza per avere uno stato veramente laico, dove tutti sono trattati con gli stessi diritti / doveri e non c'è una confessione che è più 'bella' delle altre?


Anch’io ci sono stato nelle piazze, e sono anch’io a favore del laicismo.
Ma sono meno a favore dell’obbligo di togliere il crocifisso per mere questioni di internazionalismo.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Chi di voi ha manifestato o scritto in prima persona per denunciare di voi?


La leva militare andava abolita perché anacronistica in un’epoca in cui gli eserciti sono diventati altamente specializzati, non per accontentare il comunismo anti-nazionale e partigiano, che ha paragonato qualunque forma di interesse nazionale al fascismo, per spalleggiare gli interessi delle potenze vincitrici che avevano concesso loro la delega all’amministrazione del potere a Cassibile.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Dov'è la libertà di scelta se vivere o morire per scelte mediche? Dove sono i paladini da tastiera per queste tematiche? Anche questa è libertà.


Mi sembra che questa del COVID sia un esatto esempio di come medicina e interessi finanziari stiano giocando sulla pelle delle persone.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo che molti - non tutti voglio augurarmi - siano paladini delle cause che interessano solo direttamente.


È il paradosso della democrazia.
Ed è del tutto naturale.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> Il resto, come le ideologie, lo lascio a chi vuole accapigliarsi per nulla.


L’ideologia non è il nulla, ma l’esatto motivo per il quale l’uomo è un essere pensante e non una scimmia che mangia banane sugli alberi, tanto per rimanere in tema dei famosi babbuini.
La mancanza di ideologia è una delle cause dello sfascio di questo paese.



ilPresidente ha scritto:


> La storia, come la matematica non mentono. Sono gli uomini che lo fanno.


Già.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *magari tutti prendessero il covid, migliaia di morti e sarebbe archiviata la questione.*
> la reinfezione è rara e la seconda volta con problemi più gravi è rarissima.
> faremmo come l'India
> il problema è che la scienza di governo non vuole lasciare correre il virus, l'ha detto chiaro Locatelli
> ...



L'avevo scritto qualche giorno fa,sollevando un polverone.
Piuttosto che andare avanti di 130-140 morti giornalieri,tanto vale fare all-in e farlo circolare.
Soprattutto ora che dagli studi è saltato fuori che la variante omicron è si più contagiosa,ma il rischio di ricovero è un terzo rispetto alla variante delta.

Evidentemente l'obiettivo è un altro.

P.S Locatelli ha detto che "non faremo come l'uk",come se in UK il virus abbia fatto piazza pulita della popolazione.


----------



## Alkampfer (3 Gennaio 2022)

non prenderò alcun medicinale a forza. e non pagherò alcuna multa.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema è che la scienza di governo non vuole lasciare correre il virus, l'ha detto chiaro Locatelli


Comunque la si pensi, è forse l' unica cosa con cui si deve concordare.

E' un rischio troppo grande, e che non ci possiamo assolutamente permettere.

I miliardi bonus sono assolutamente finiti.

Se per sbaglio si finisse KO con i sistemi sanitari e si fosse obbligati a nuove chiusure, sarebbe la fine.

Avessi potere decisionale, agirei sicuramente uguale.

Dopo 2 volte, alla terza se fai lo stesso errore diventi cogl*one

Bisogna fare il possibile per tenere in piedi la baracca.

Se poi sta Omicron si rivelerà come sembra un brutto raffreddore, tanto meglio.

Ma visto quanto contagia è meglio andarci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

E come lei chissà quanti altri, assurdo, hanno distrutto l'economia per niente, limitazioni che creano un danno n volte superiore ad un presunto beneficio col risultato che hai perso totalmente il controllo e la fiducia dei lavoratori, di chi è stato obbligato (e non venite a dirmi che lo avete fatto per senso civico visto che la campagna pro vaccinazione iniziale partiva su basi scientifiche assolutamente poco veritiere e poco chiare, in sostanza bugie) e di chi non si farà iniettare proprio nulla soprattutto dopo aver visto quello che hanno combinato nella gestione delle 2 dosi (ciclo completo) che poi tanto completo non era.
Un'azione forte e sconsiderata che provoca un danno superiore al beneficio, non ci sono davvero parole, e forse il danno sarà ancora maggiore perché se siamo agli sgoccioli di questa pandemia presa per le orecchie e allungata dagli inutili sieri è quasi certo che proveranno a realizzare un ultimo colpo di coda prima del periodo dolce, cioè l'estate... sadici, non c'è che dire.
E il green pass estivo? ci sarà ancora? chi decreterà la fine dell'emergenza a marzo?, come verranno letti i dati più avanti? perché comprano delle dosi per il prossimo anno se non hanno la certezza di nulla?
E hanno affossato il sistema, forse perché pensavano che prima o poi qualcuno si sarebbe ribellato ai poteri forti, o forse che il ritmo di prima, decadente e fallimentare non avrebbe potuto portarci, lietamente, nel progresso fantascientifico che stiamo vivendo ora, perché chi prende le decisioni non vive nella società comune, ma fa i propri interessi, per cui se hanno deciso che bisognerà resettare il vecchio sistema fallimentare, soprattutto sociale, che lo facciano, ma non ottieni gente più forte, ottieni gente incazzata e attività che falliscono a gogò, non sei il Duce che nel 39 sperava in inverni freddissimi per temprare il carattere degli italiani, sei molto peggio.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E come lei chissà quanti altri, assurdo, hanno distrutto l'economia per niente, limitazioni che creano un danno n volte superiore ad un presunto beneficio col risultato che hai perso totalmente il controllo e la fiducia dei lavoratori, di chi è stato obbligato (e non venite a dirmi che lo avete fatto per senso civico visto che la campagna pro vaccinazione iniziale partiva su basi scientifiche assolutamente poco veritiere e poco chiare, in sostanza bugie) e di chi non si farà iniettare proprio nulla soprattutto dopo aver visto quello che hanno combinato nella gestione delle 2 dosi (ciclo completo) che poi tanto completo non era.
> Un'azione forte e sconsiderata che provoca un danno superiore al beneficio, non ci sono davvero parole, e forse il danno sarà ancora maggiore perché se siamo agli sgoccioli di questa pandemia presa per le orecchie e allungata dagli inutili sieri è quasi certo che proveranno a realizzare un ultimo colpo di coda prima del periodo dolce, cioè l'estate... sadici, non c'è che dire.
> E il green pass estivo? ci sarà ancora? chi decreterà la fine dell'emergenza a marzo?, come verranno letti i dati più avanti? perché comprano delle dosi per il prossimo anno se non hanno la certezza di nulla?
> E hanno affossato il sistema, forse perché pensavano che prima o poi qualcuno si sarebbe ribellato ai poteri forti, o forse che il ritmo di prima, decadente e fallimentare non avrebbe potuto portarci, lietamente, nel progresso fantascientifico che stiamo vivendo ora, perché chi prende le decisioni non vive nella società comune, ma fa i propri interessi, per cui se hanno deciso che bisognerà resettare il vecchio sistema fallimentare, soprattutto sociale, che lo facciano, ma non ottieni gente più forte, ottieni gente incazzata e attività che falliscono a gogò, non sei il Duce che nel 39 sperava in inverni freddissimi per temprare il carattere degli italiani, sei molto peggio.


Attività sfigate mi dicono dalla regia, dai dai su che siamo in ritardo con le chiusure. Firmato i geni


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Attività sfigate mi dicono dalla regia, dai dai su che siamo in ritardo con le chiusure. Firmato i geni


Questa scena epica secondo me potrebbe tornare comoda ora, chiosco in mezzo al nulla che riceve ordinazioni via telefono, cameriere schiavo.. film tra l'altro stupendo.. (guardate anche la seconda parte).








Chiuso OT


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E come lei chissà quanti altri, assurdo, hanno distrutto l'economia per niente, limitazioni che creano un danno n volte superiore ad un presunto beneficio col risultato che hai perso totalmente il controllo e la fiducia dei lavoratori, di chi è stato obbligato (e non venite a dirmi che lo avete fatto per senso civico visto che la campagna pro vaccinazione iniziale partiva su basi scientifiche assolutamente poco veritiere e poco chiare, in sostanza bugie) e di chi non si farà iniettare proprio nulla soprattutto dopo aver visto quello che hanno combinato nella gestione delle 2 dosi (ciclo completo) che poi tanto completo non era.
> Un'azione forte e sconsiderata che provoca un danno superiore al beneficio, non ci sono davvero parole, e forse il danno sarà ancora maggiore perché se siamo agli sgoccioli di questa pandemia presa per le orecchie e allungata dagli inutili sieri è quasi certo che proveranno a realizzare un ultimo colpo di coda prima del periodo dolce, cioè l'estate... sadici, non c'è che dire.
> *E il green pass estivo?* ci sarà ancora? chi decreterà la fine dell'emergenza a marzo?, come verranno letti i dati più avanti? perché comprano delle dosi per il prossimo anno se non hanno la certezza di nulla?
> E hanno affossato il sistema, forse perché pensavano che prima o poi qualcuno si sarebbe ribellato ai poteri forti, o forse che il ritmo di prima, decadente e fallimentare non avrebbe potuto portarci, lietamente, nel progresso fantascientifico che stiamo vivendo ora, perché chi prende le decisioni non vive nella società comune, ma fa i propri interessi, per cui se hanno deciso che bisognerà resettare il vecchio sistema fallimentare, soprattutto sociale, che lo facciano, ma non ottieni gente più forte, ottieni gente incazzata e attività che falliscono a gogò, non sei il Duce che nel 39 sperava in inverni freddissimi per temprare il carattere degli italiani, sei molto peggio.


Draghi ha dichiarato che ci vorrà il Super Green Pass per i coni con più di tre palle di gelato, perché stando a quanto riferito da Speranza e dal CTS, sembra che le tre palle di gelato abbiano più facilità di contagiarsi a causa dei gusti differenti del gelato.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E come lei chissà quanti altri, assurdo, hanno distrutto l'economia per niente, limitazioni che creano un danno n volte superiore ad un presunto beneficio col risultato che hai perso totalmente il controllo e la fiducia dei lavoratori, di chi è stato obbligato (e non venite a dirmi che lo avete fatto per senso civico visto che la campagna pro vaccinazione iniziale partiva su basi scientifiche assolutamente poco veritiere e poco chiare, in sostanza bugie) e di chi non si farà iniettare proprio nulla soprattutto dopo aver visto quello che hanno combinato nella gestione delle 2 dosi (ciclo completo) che poi tanto completo non era.
> Un'azione forte e sconsiderata che provoca un danno superiore al beneficio, non ci sono davvero parole, e forse il danno sarà ancora maggiore perché se siamo agli sgoccioli di questa pandemia presa per le orecchie e allungata dagli inutili sieri è quasi certo che proveranno a realizzare un ultimo colpo di coda prima del periodo dolce, cioè l'estate... sadici, non c'è che dire.
> E il green pass estivo? ci sarà ancora? chi decreterà la fine dell'emergenza a marzo?, come verranno letti i dati più avanti? perché comprano delle dosi per il prossimo anno se non hanno la certezza di nulla?
> E hanno affossato il sistema, forse perché pensavano che prima o poi qualcuno si sarebbe ribellato ai poteri forti, o forse che il ritmo di prima, decadente e fallimentare non avrebbe potuto portarci, lietamente, nel progresso fantascientifico che stiamo vivendo ora, perché chi prende le decisioni non vive nella società comune, ma fa i propri interessi, per cui se hanno deciso che bisognerà resettare il vecchio sistema fallimentare, soprattutto sociale, che lo facciano, ma non ottieni gente più forte, ottieni gente incazzata e attività che falliscono a gogò, non sei il Duce che nel 39 sperava in inverni freddissimi per temprare il carattere degli italiani, sei molto peggio.


Non so rik, mi sembra falzo

Domenica 2 gennaio, 120 caffè li faceva su Marte dalle 4.30 alle 6.30
A me sembrano già tanti 15.

Con tutto il rispetto.

Magari la ragazza è davvero disperata, ma il timing è davvero pessimo.

Ma solo dalle mie parti i bar sono pieni durante il giorno?

Spesso scrivo cose del genere, a questo punto mi sa che su Marte ci viviamo noi bergamaschi, da noi accade sempre il contrario di tutto.


----------



## raducioiu (3 Gennaio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E come lei chissà quanti altri, assurdo, hanno distrutto l'economia per niente, limitazioni che creano un danno n volte superiore ad un presunto beneficio col risultato che hai perso totalmente il controllo e la fiducia dei lavoratori, di chi è stato obbligato (e non venite a dirmi che lo avete fatto per senso civico visto che la campagna pro vaccinazione iniziale partiva su basi scientifiche assolutamente poco veritiere e poco chiare, in sostanza bugie) e di chi non si farà iniettare proprio nulla soprattutto dopo aver visto quello che hanno combinato nella gestione delle 2 dosi (ciclo completo) che poi tanto completo non era.
> Un'azione forte e sconsiderata che provoca un danno superiore al beneficio, non ci sono davvero parole, e forse il danno sarà ancora maggiore perché se siamo agli sgoccioli di questa pandemia presa per le orecchie e allungata dagli inutili sieri è quasi certo che proveranno a realizzare un ultimo colpo di coda prima del periodo dolce, cioè l'estate... sadici, non c'è che dire.
> E il green pass estivo? ci sarà ancora? chi decreterà la fine dell'emergenza a marzo?, come verranno letti i dati più avanti? perché comprano delle dosi per il prossimo anno se non hanno la certezza di nulla?
> E hanno affossato il sistema, forse perché pensavano che prima o poi qualcuno si sarebbe ribellato ai poteri forti, o forse che il ritmo di prima, decadente e fallimentare non avrebbe potuto portarci, lietamente, nel progresso fantascientifico che stiamo vivendo ora, perché chi prende le decisioni non vive nella società comune, ma fa i propri interessi, per cui se hanno deciso che bisognerà resettare il vecchio sistema fallimentare, soprattutto sociale, che lo facciano, ma non ottieni gente più forte, ottieni gente incazzata e attività che falliscono a gogò, non sei il Duce che nel 39 sperava in inverni freddissimi per temprare il carattere degli italiani, sei molto peggio.


Draghi, da ben prima del covid ha dichiarato e scritto la sua ambizione di eradicare in Italia la piccola media impresa in modo ci siano solo le grandi aziende. Quindi sarà ben contento di questi risultati.


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> L'avevo scritto qualche giorno fa,sollevando un polverone.
> Piuttosto che andare avanti di 130-140 morti giornalieri,tanto vale fare all-in e farlo circolare.
> Soprattutto ora che dagli studi è saltato fuori che la variante omicron è si più contagiosa,ma il rischio di ricovero è un terzo rispetto alla variante delta.
> 
> ...


"la priorità ora sono i bambini"

non mollano...


----------



## galianivatene (3 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Comunque tocca entrare nell'ordine di idee che la prenderemo TUTTI da qui a 3-4 mesi.
> Tutti, nessuno escluso, perchè sta roba sembra ancora piu contagiosa di morbillo e varicella che sono i virus piu contagiosi per l'essere umano.
> Un positivo ne infetta 10, si parla di andamento esponenziale per ordini di grandezza praticamente.
> Come pensate di scamparla? Ce la faremo tutti, i vaccinati con ogni probabilitàs e la faranno piu leggera/asintomatica (tranne qualche povero cristiano immunodepresso che si farà comunque ospedale o camposanto se gli dice male), i non vaccinati si affidino a dio o chi per lui e sperino di non essere in quella percentuale sfortunata che si passa un mesetto infernale in terapia intensiva a 38 anni senza patologie pregresse come un recente caso di cronaca.
> ...


senza contare che con numeri così importanti, il virus possa mutare ancora, presumibilmente ancora verso forme lievi e/o instabili.
Speriamo veramente sia l’inizio della fine di questa pandemia.


----------



## pazzomania (3 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Draghi, da ben prima del covid ha dichiarato e scritto la sua ambizione di eradicare in Italia la piccola media impresa in modo ci siano solo le grandi aziende. Quindi sarà ben contento di questi risultati.



Sta andando e andrà cosi, con o senza Draghi.

"capitalismo", non so se è una parola nuova per te, ma non penso.


----------



## Raryof (3 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Draghi, da ben prima del covid ha dichiarato e scritto la sua ambizione di eradicare in Italia la piccola media impresa in modo ci siano solo le grandi aziende. Quindi sarà ben contento di questi risultati.


Da lì il tentativo di istituzionalizzare dei settori "pubblici" come sanità, scuola e i vari corpi di polizia, vigili e quant'altro.
E ora, se ce la fa, di istituzionalizzare tutto il mondo del lavoro per fare una bella pulizia, piccole attività tutte destinate a chiudere, Draghi, è certificato, ha fatto gli interessi dei ricchi, punto, le piccole imprese a conduzione familiare sono destinate a scomparire a poco a poco, non passa di mano nulla perché non ci sono più le condizioni, ad esempio il turismo che è stato affossato ha fatto bei danni, se tarpi quello salta tutto, non è il caffè in più o in meno, è che la struttura e la fonte di guadagno crollano dalla base, quindi una produttività diversa, minore, un tempo tassata di brutto e oggi pure istituzionalizzata, è imbarazzante dai.
In nessun stato dove c'è totale sfiducia, mancanza di spinta, coesione, limitazioni poco democratiche, eccesso di autoritarismo c'è mai stata crescita consistente (e lasciamo perdere che l'Italia non è crollata dal 2020 ma era già sotto terra da ben prima, diciamo 1999), eppure parlano di pil, di successo, perché si godono il momento e se l'Italia l'anno scorso è crollata del 9%, per dire, per loro è un grande successo avere un pil a +5%, è il destino bugiardo di un paese in mano a bugiardi e corrotti.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (3 Gennaio 2022)

raducioiu ha scritto:


> Draghi, da ben prima del covid ha dichiarato e scritto la sua ambizione di eradicare in Italia la piccola media impresa in modo ci siano solo le grandi aziende. Quindi sarà ben contento di questi risultati.


Una uscita infelice dietro l'altra: appena insediato disse chiaramente che il popolo italiano deve cedere sovranità, una altre parole non dobbiamo decidere più nulla. Adesso se ne viene fuori dicendo che resterà a palazzo Chigi solo se i partiti gli lasceranno decidere liberamente. Una schifezza dietro l'altra, come si può andar dietro a un infame del genere.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> *Una uscita infelice dietro l'altra*: appena insediato disse chiaramente che il popolo italiano deve cedere sovranità, una altre parole non dobbiamo decidere più nulla. Adesso se ne viene fuori dicendo che resterà a palazzo Chigi solo se i partiti gli lasceranno decidere liberamente. Una schifezza dietro l'altra, come si può andar dietro a un infame del genere.


Perché infelice?
Il curatore fallimentare che adulava i clienti sul Britannia ha detto esattamente le dolci parole che i suoi padroni si aspettavano che lui dicesse.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Una uscita infelice dietro l'altra: appena insediato disse chiaramente che il popolo italiano deve cedere sovranità, una altre parole non dobbiamo decidere più nulla. Adesso se ne viene fuori dicendo che resterà a palazzo Chigi solo se i partiti gli lasceranno decidere liberamente. Una schifezza dietro l'altra, come si può andar dietro a un infame del genere.


Infatti piace tanto ai nazi


----------



## Trumpusconi (3 Gennaio 2022)

galianivatene ha scritto:


> senza contare che con numeri così importanti, il virus possa mutare ancora, presumibilmente ancora verso forme lievi e/o instabili.
> Speriamo veramente sia l’inizio della fine di questa pandemia.


Sarebbe davvero ottimo se arrivasse una nuova variante con simile contagiosità e ancor minore impatto sul nostro organismo. La direzione credo sia questa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Intanto anche Johnson ammette che gli ospedali in uk stanno andando un pò sotto pressione,ma giustamente,essendo la variante ormai dominante (omicron) più contagiosa ma meno letale,non inaspriranno le misure (solamente 4 ospedali hanno dichiarato l'emergenza,mentre in tutti gli altri registrano meno persone in terapia intensiva)

Indovinate invece quale nazione deve terrorizzare i propri cittadini e imporre altre drastiche misure ? Si,avete indovinato,proprio la nazione che deve permettere al suo ministro della salute di far finalmente uscire il suo libro su come ha sconfitto il coviddì.


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Intanto anche Johnson ammette che gli ospedali in uk stanno andando un pò sotto pressione,ma giustamente,essendo la variante ormai dominante (omicron) più contagiosa ma meno letale,non inaspriranno le misure (solamente 4 ospedali hanno dichiarato l'emergenza,mentre in tutti gli altri registrano meno persone in terapia intensiva)
> 
> Indovinate invece quale nazione deve terrorizzare i propri cittadini e imporre altre drastiche misure ? Si,avete indovinato,proprio la nazione che deve permettere al suo ministro della salute di far finalmente uscire il suo libro su come ha sconfitto il coviddì.


Sì, ma in UK non ci sono ogni giorno più di 100.000 persone in terapia intensiva e 30.000.000 di morti.
Normale che Speranza e Draghi agiscano in questo modo.
La pericolosa Omicron ha già dato prova di essere letale, ma solo fino al confine.


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, ma in UK non ci sono ogni giorno più di 100.000 persone in terapia intensiva e 30.000.000 di morti.
> Normale che Speranza e Draghi agiscano in questo modo.
> *La pericolosa Omicron ha già dato prova di essere letale, ma solo fino al confine.*


Variante juventina?


----------



## Andris (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> La pericolosa Omicron ha già dato prova di essere letale, ma solo fino al confine.


infatti i frontalieri con la Svizzera ogni giorno vivono in un mondo parallelo, poi quando fa buio tornano nel sarcofago


----------



## Sam (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Variante juventina?


Volevo scriverlo, ma non volevo offendere il buon @hakaishin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo, ma non volevo offendere il buon @hakaishin



Credo che sia vaccinato (tanto per restare in tema) agli insulti alla Juve su questo forum


----------



## Ringhio8 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ero titubante pure io, ma siamo fra amici, suvvia, non leggo uno sfottò calcistico da febbraio '20  @Sam


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (3 Gennaio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Attività sfigate mi dicono dalla regia, dai dai su che siamo in ritardo con le chiusure. Firmato i geni



D'altronde siamo in pieno boom economico, la locomotiva d'europa


----------



## hakaishin (3 Gennaio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo, ma non volevo offendere il buon @hakaishin


Non siate troppo cattivi con me


----------



## hakaishin (3 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo che sia vaccinato (tanto per restare in tema) agli insulti alla Juve su questo forum


Assolutamente 
Ma passa in secondo piano perché posso parlare di tutto con persone fantastiche qui!


----------

